# Atlas Craftsman lathe parts



## ARC-170 (Oct 22, 2019)

Atlas Craftsman lathe parts
					

I have many parts for an Atlas Craftsman 12 x 36 lathe: 1. back gear $50 2. belt cover $30 3. back gear bracket $55 4. carriage $250 5. gear case $30 6. headstock $230 7. inner guard $20 8. L6-33L,...



					losangeles.craigslist.org
				




Lots of parts for a 12" lathe. Make an offer; seller is motivated.


----------

